# Paleaseeee



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Could someone draw this picture, it is phantom when he was 2 days old trying to be like his mom.










Paaleaaaasssssssseeeee. 

From what I have seen quite a few of you are very good artist.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

or there are others


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd love to do his daddy as well, because he is frickin amazing, well in my eyes.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ wanted in the little hay barn.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

aww!!! if i had time, i would draw him for u!!!


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

If you want to send a pic to my e-mail, I can try but no promises and it could take me a bit..... I like the first pic.

It may not be in color though and I think others on here may be better as I am just starting to draw again.

But, I could try.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

what is your email?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

actually, i might try the stud.....do u care if its in pencil?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

not at all.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

k, well i actually got right to it and got it done!!










let me know what u think!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks awesome! thanks so much!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

yep! r u interested at all in the original??


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

if you want to keep it you can otherwise sure.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, i have no clue how to make a copy of it!! so yeah, u can have the original


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I printed off a copy to see how it would look and it is incredibly light, i'm sure there is a way to make it darker and look better.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

hmm....i don't really know....if u have any kind of photo-editing program, you can mess around with the lighting....lol, r u sure u have enough ink in ur ink cartridge?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

It was because I printed it off on regular paper, I printed it off on photo paper and it looked excellent.

Yay for Canon Printers, and artists of course.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

haha!! i'm glad u like it! i didn't even take me that long! as soon as i replied to this, i went off and started on it...lol


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] for the foal pic 1. I have a pic to finish then I will start so, it will be a little bit, OK?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Could someone draw this picture, it is phantom when he was 2 days old trying to be like his mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is absolutely adorable!!!! And his daddy is gorgeous!!! What are your plans with him?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Reining


----------

